# FreeBSD 10.3 - Ports Collection support for your FreeBSD version has ended



## dpalme (Mar 10, 2017)

Didn't want to hijack another thread so here is issue I'm having.  the output from uname -a is as follows:


```
FreeBSD www 10.1-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p9 #0: Tue Apr  7 01:09:46 UTC 2015     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
So from the looks of it I'm waaaaay behind.  

I ran freebsd-update fetch and its telling me that it'll upgrade me to the following:


```
The following files will be removed as part of updating to 10.1-RELEASE-p45:
```

So it looks like it wants to take me to an upgraded version of 10.1.  

My question is, how do I get it to at least 10.3?


----------



## trev (Mar 11, 2017)

`freebsd-update upgrade -r 10.3` should do the trick.


----------



## dpalme (Mar 13, 2017)

ok ran that everything seems to have gone ok, execept now the compiler is somehow broke and trying to fix it I'm running into all kinds of issues. 

Issuing a `make` in /usrports/devel/cmake it blows up trying to compile CURL.  

Did I miss a step? and how do I fix it now?


----------



## dpalme (Mar 13, 2017)

Ok it looks like something is definitely not working, I can ssh into the box but none of the services (sendmail, apache, etc.) are working.  Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## abishai (Mar 13, 2017)

What's in the logs? Usually it's a good practice to recompile everything after update, but usually most of the ports continue to work after minor FreeBSD upgrade.


----------



## usdmatt (Mar 13, 2017)

Did you follow the upgrade instructions closely and run `freebsd-update install` to install the new kernel, then reboot, then run `freebsd-update install` again to install the updated userland.


----------



## dpalme (Mar 13, 2017)

Well I thought we did but apparently we didn't get it right and when we rebooted it, everything tanked....so we have reinstalled the base OS back to 10.1 and will attempt to merge what we can back, but first we need to upgrade the base to 10.3 and at least get current.

When I attempted to execute `freebsd-update upgrade -r 10.3` it says it can't find the command, so I'm assuming that is part of the portmaster package?

I don't want to mess this up again...


----------



## dpalme (Mar 13, 2017)

here is what I'm getting when I attempt to run `freebsd-update upgrade -r 10.3`:

```
root@ID12153:/var/log #  freebsd-update upgrade -r 10.3
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 13, 2017)

You are missing a part.

`freebsd-update upgrade -r 10.3-RELEASE`

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2017)

dpalme said:


> When I attempted to execute  freebsd-update upgrade -r 10.3 it says it can't find the command, so I'm assuming that is part of the portmaster package?


The freebsd-update(8) command is part of the OS and it has absolutely nothing to do with portmaster(8).


----------

